# Quake 3 Arena for Mac OS X



## webman2k (Feb 3, 2002)

Hello,

I have the original Quake 3 arena CD.  I moved to OS X a few months ago and I figured now would be a good as time as any to install the OS X version and give it a try.  I copied the baseq3 folder off the cd onto my hard drive, and downloaded the latest OS X version (1.31beta).

What I'm wondering is, inside the baseq3 folder are the following files:

pak0.pk3
pak7.pk3

Do I need pak1 through pak6? I remember them from the Classic OS mac point releases, but I was wondering if I needed them for the OS X version.

Thanks


----------



## Aqualung (Feb 3, 2002)

Yeah, make sure you have pak0 -pak7 for OS X.  If you leave them all in there, you can use the same folder for OS X and OS 9 quake, just launch the appropriate game in each OS.  

Make sure you have the latest beat of Quake 1.31 for OS X.  I believe they are at beta4 now.  
ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake3/mac/

Also for optimal performance you probably will need to tweak your config file in OS X, changing chunksize, mixahead, and mouse acceleration values.  email me if you don't know what to do with those, ericcevans@mac.com

Happy fraggin'!


----------



## webman2k (Feb 3, 2002)

Thanks for the reply.

Is there somewhere I can download paks 1 through 6?


----------



## kilowatt (Feb 3, 2002)

I went through some real crap getting quake to work with my system, here's what I finally did:

1) do a full install from the cd
2) download the new version of Quake for osx.
3) put files from the new version into the old version only when they do not over lap. 

you may also be interested in this mod (and BOY IS IT COOL!!!):
http://www.urbanterror.net
go here to download it:
http://www.urbanterror.net/downloads.html
download the ut_mac22.bin file, install it, then download the q3ut2_patch22to23.zip file and install it (I think its just a few files you add to the urbaneterror directory in quake). 


Quake on osx rocks! I can run it at 1600x1200 on my G4 just fine!

BTW: on quake, I'm also kilowatt


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Feb 6, 2002)

All you need from the original CD is the pak0.pk3 [the huge ass one]. All additional .pak files are updates and are installed when you upgrade quake. Go to ftp.idsoftware.com and download the latest point release.

FYI, .pk3 files are nothing more than .zip files...you can even open them with a zip program....this also means that your quake cd is multiplatformed. All you have to do is copy the baseq3 folder and then download the point release for whatever OS you are running. [on another note, that really pisses me off since I paid 50 dollars for the mac version and the pc version was 20. Why was it more than 2wice as much and its the same damn thing?!]

Once you have that, you will have everything you need.

And yes...Urban Terror does kick ass. I run a full time server [right now its on q3a for a change, but normally its UT]
darklotus.dyndns.org

I'm known as Reloaded and am the leader of the G4 clan


----------



## neilson (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

Sorry if this is a completely noob question but i've never used a mac before and i'm trying to help out a friend.  He has a G4 laptop, and purchased a cd version of quake 3 arena.  After he goes through the install, it trys to open in classic 9 (i think) and then all the graphics are fudged up.  Around a year ago he had the same problem, and i had downloaded some kind of patch which fixed it.  The same issue has popped up and i cant work out how to fix it again.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  

Thanks!


----------

